# Any fathers here the stay at home dad?



## ryansdad (Dec 3, 2011)

I am 37 and due to a back injury, i am on disability and stay home taking care of our 2 year old son. About a year ago, I had a fusion, which caused a staph infection, had to have it all removed and re-done. Also, I noticed my sex drive decreasing and a lot more sensitive! I used to be a lot more driven and aggressive and not nearly as empathetic or sensitive. Turns out my testosterone is way low right now, but my pituitary is normal. My dr said it could be from the physical stress/trauma of 3 surgeries in 8 months combined with emotional stresses of changing from having a successful career to being a stay at home dad. I read a 30 year study of testosterone where researchers followed 650 filipino males from ages 15-17 to 45-47 that showed the guys single all along had higher t-levels than the guys who were married with no children. And the married fathers with children who worked outside the home had lower levels than the single guys and the married with no kids group. The fathers who were stay at home dads had the lowest t-levels, 30% less than the fathers who worked outside the home. I also read an article in slate talking about this. Here is that link.Testosterone and fatherhood: Are men designed to nurture children? - Slate Magazine
If there are any fathers here who are the primary caregiver or stay at home dad, have you had any testosterone issues similar to mine?


----------

